# Home Haunt and Yard Display 2009 - CO



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

We've had a small haunt going for four years now and I'm so happy to watch it grow. We had almost 400 people go through the haunt this year. We had a backwoods theme, complete with two missing campers. We told people as they came through that they were part of the search party and the last place the girls were seen was the old Creepit place. I had thirteen volunteers this year including a school friend of mine who's done some B horror movies.

I think my favorite scare was a father with a Rasta hat on. The look on his face was priceless. All I did was step put and drag my shovel along the pavement and he just about jumped out of his skin. When I opened the coffin and one of the "campers" scream and reached for him he just about ran me over trying to get out of the room. I would have never picked him as the easy scare!

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=494


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice! I love actor driven haunts. They're my fav. Great cemetary too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Candyman seems to be enjoying his work just a little too much

What a lovely crew of actors you have to help you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job on your haunt. Your actors look like they had fun. I like your theme a lot and your haunt scenes looked really good.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

cool cemetery!! very nice haunt, I enjoyed seeing the behind the scenes creative pics too!! good job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun entertainment.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback! We had a wonderful time and thankfully all my actors did too. While we were eating our traditional post haunted house chili everyone started asking what the theme would be for next year so they could get ready!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It looks like you had alot of fun. It's great to have so many scare-actors! A great theme and graveyard. Hope to see you around more!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking haunt you got there, cemetery looks great. Actors makeup all looks awesome. Glad you and your haunter helpers had fun.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great looking haunt !


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep, looks like you all enjoyed yourself, but how can you NOT have fun scaring other people? Love the headstones by the way


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

looks like a great time, i so love looking at halloween pictures.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice!! I like the gravestones... especially Paul


----------

